

Feature request: better separation of vote buttons - rimantas

what do you think about indroducint some better separation between upvote and downwote buttons?
I've probably voted the wrong way more than a dozen times. The fact that visually arrows are seprated but there is no real separation between the links does not help either.
======
chaosprophet
Yeah, I find this to be a problem too. However, since I dont really downvote
unless I find a comment that's extremely obnoxious and hasn't reached -4
points yet (which is an extremely rare situation), I just wrote a greasemonkey
script to hide the downvote links.

~~~
j_baker
This is a much bigger issue on mobile devices though. It wouldn't be so bad if
any of the apps for HN supported up and down voting.

